# JButton Größe; Inhalt wird nicht angezeigt (.)



## b0unc3 (13. Mrz 2007)

Hi leudz,

hab folgendes kleines Problem.. also wenn ich einem JButton mit 
	
	
	
	





```
setPreferredSize()
```
 eine neue Größe zuweise, dann hat der JButton zwar die gewünschte Größe, aber der Inhalt wird (wenn ich den Button kleiner mache) nicht mehr richtig dargestellt, da sind dann nur noch 3 punkte





> ...


 in dem JButton..

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir damit jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

Mfg. b0unc3


----------



## SlaterB (13. Mrz 2007)

das liegt daran, dass der Inhalt nicht mehr reinpasst, nicht weil Java dich ärgern will/ du was falsch machst..

eine normale Frage nach Hilfe macht insofern keinen Sinn, da alles richtig läuft,
du musst doch erstmal verraten was du stattdessen haben willst!


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2007)

du könntest versuchen die schriftgrösse anzupassen, während du den button verkleinerst...


----------



## Chris_1980 (13. Mrz 2007)

bei nem Matal-Button ist die freie Fläche die zw. Beschriftung und  Rand bleiben soll, standardmäßig ziemlich groß eingestellt.
Guck dir mal JButton#setMargin(Insets) an.


----------



## b0unc3 (14. Mrz 2007)

Also ich habs jetzt mit den Insets gelöst.. danke Chris 

für die jenigen die das Problem vielleicht auch mal haben:

JButton button = new JButton("Der Text");
button.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0);

Mfg. b0unc3


----------

